# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  JINX jeune minette sourde à adopter - Handi'cats (27)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* JINX
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 1 an 3 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250269590540560
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 27 - Eure
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Jinx est une minette bleue et blanc née le 12/10/2021 arrivée tout bébé en fourrière, trouvée errante avec de forts troubles neurologiques. Elle tombait beaucoup et avait peu d'équilibre. Elle a vu un neurologue et passé une IRM qui a révélé une otite profonde qui bouchait totalement ses 2 conduits auditifs. Après un long traitement, Jinx a beaucoup récupéré ; suite au dernier contrôle, elle n'a plus d'otite mais elle reste handicapée : elle est ataxique (elle a de légères pertes d'équilibre et une démarche chaloupée) et elle est totalement sourde. C'est une petite chipie qui, comme tout chaton, aime faire des bêtises, farfouiller ... Attention aux fils électriques qui dépassent et à tout ce qui traîne ! C'est un vrai petit piranha et une hyperactive ! Elle est très sociable et aura besoin d'un jeune ou moins jeune adulte, joueur mais qui saura terminer son éducation. Il faudra aménager un petit peu son environnement et faire attention qu'elle ne puisse pas grimper de trop grandes hauteurs car elle pourrait en tomber ou ne pas savoir en redescendre vu quelle est très fofolle et kamikaze. Si une tornade pour pimenter et égayer votre quotidien ne vous fait pas peur, cest elle quil vous faut ! 

Pucée (250269590540560), vaccinée TCL, stérilisée, testée FIV/FELV négatif et déparasitée interne/externe
Visible à Beaumont le Roger (27170) mais selon l'endroit, un covoiturage organisé par l'association est possible, partout ou presque, en France
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com


*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et placement de chats et*
*chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*https://www.facebook.com/associationhandicats


*

----------


## Pasc671

Bonjour ,

Nous avons craqué sur cette minette .

Je vous ai fait un mail  :Smile:

----------


## GADYNETTE

elle est super belle.... surtout Pasc671 tenez nous au courant si vous l'adoptez

----------


## papillon60000

la procédure adoption est assez longue chez nous mais ce sera noté si ça se fait, comme toujours, je mettrai à jour

----------


## papillon60000

"Aujourd'hui pluie sur la Normandie
Conséquence les Handi'Cats sont très actifs ce matin, illustration avec Patatras qui n'a pas de pattes avant (pas à l'adoption), Asia qui est incontinente (pas à l'adoption) et Jinx sourde et ataxique."

----------


## papillon60000

La jolie Jinx qui est sourde et ataxique attend de patte ferme sa famille pour la vie (avec un/des copain.s chats). Adoption dans toute la France.

----------


## papillon60000

toujours là...

avec son coloc Kaha, incontinent

----------

